# Suggest a media player that can play scratched Discs



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2005)

Can any one suggest a media player that can play scratched discs that contain movies or any video content better than others? And is best of best but yet simple can easy to use.
And also a cutter that can cut scene from DVD movie (VOB).


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 25, 2005)

reading frm scratched CD's.... ????

hmm.... i have a simple foolish step...works sumtimes...
apply a thin layer of toothpaste on the disk....
nd then try to read it...works 75% of time for me .!!!!

but ya i do use it on my CD ROM only..not on my DVD writer..   
so use ti @ ur own risk!!!!!


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 25, 2005)

What will it do @grinning.... really interested in ur little trick....
but wont the disks get corrupt totally...............


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 25, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> reading frm scratched CD's.... ????
> 
> hmm.... i have a simple foolish step...works sumtimes...
> apply a thin layer of toothpaste on the disk....
> ...



1 time I did the same thing but instead of toothpaste I used cold cream like ponds. I applied a very thin layer rubbed it very gently and wiped with a very soft cotton cloth. It works for me that time.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 25, 2005)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> What will it do @grinning.... really interested in ur little trick....
> but wont the disks get corrupt totally...............



No it won't ...............atlest with me but I have used cold cream.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 25, 2005)

Vlc should do the job..


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 25, 2005)

@champ_rock
,try it out urself man.... now u have 2 options...either use toothpaste or ny cold cream !!

as far as S/W players are concerned...VLC is a nice alternative..but if the disc is really in a bad shape S/W wont do much!!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm try reading the disk with ISO Buster. And then any player will play it just fine.


----------



## theraven (Oct 25, 2005)

reading frmo scratched disk is more of the DRIVE's feature than a media players
its not the media player reading the disc , its the drive
so im sorry if ur drive cant read it , no media player is gonna help you
moving this to software discussion 
as for the which media player thread, it already exists so search for it


----------



## parthbarot (Oct 26, 2005)

1.VLC...freeware...
2.XING...u can get it...
3.VCD Cutter (JIAO Systems)..can get it..


----------



## choudang (Oct 26, 2005)

be4 you get all the soft..... just find one CD drive which can play scratched CD's ...... 8)


----------



## raj14 (Oct 26, 2005)

To play Scrathced disks, give it your local photo Lab, to buffer it. Buffering will cause a very thin layer of plastic to be removed, thus removing almost all scratches, below 1.01mm offcourse. as for Media Player, it totally depends on Media's Health, if it's too damaged, you WON'T Be able to play the files no matter what.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 26, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> reading frmo scratched disk is more of the DRIVE's feature than a media players
> its not the media player reading the disc , its the drive
> so im sorry if ur drive cant read it , no media player is gonna help you
> moving this to software discussion
> as for the which media player thread, it already exists so search for it



The only thing that'll help you (if you're lucky) read bad discs is a scratch repair kit. Or try a different drive. I've heard car scratch polish and in some cases toothpaste  will do the job. Apply a little amount and polish with a cloth using outward strokes (not circular).

All the best,
Keith


----------



## rachitar (Oct 26, 2005)

Get Bady Copy Pro.
I will 98% of time retrive the information from a spoil disc and save it to you HDD.
I dont know if it can be used to play a game on the CD or not


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 26, 2005)

Even i use the Bad copy Pro to extract the corrupt cd and then try to hear songs from that...usually it works fine.


----------



## q3_abhi (Oct 26, 2005)

Doesnt depend on the software these days too much but its the hardware that really matters.

Try using gud quality CD's n gud quality drives to avoid read errors n sratchy discs.

Remember, Prevention is better then cure.


----------



## ammusk (Oct 28, 2005)

eh... supposedly ONIDA can but i dont see any onida jukeboxes on the net lolz


----------



## Chirag (Oct 28, 2005)

Vlc rocks. It can play almost all the formats of videos


----------



## theraven (Oct 28, 2005)

ok im warning u ppl
this is NOT a fav. media player thread
if u cant help the guy then dont post
if i see one more "vls is the best" "winamp rocks" im lockin this thread since its not going anywhere
if u wanna then go and post in the "fav media player thread"


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Oct 29, 2005)

dvd chopper will cut VOB's


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2005)

well how bout treating those file as data rather Music... then u will have some option....


CD/DVD Data Recovery
Welcome to CDRoller home page!
BadCopy Pro
CD/DVD Diagnostic

there r so many of them, just search....

one thing though... they r very, very slow... & neither they r 100% reliable... but in the end, as many said... its ur drive which matters most...


----------



## pokiri (Oct 17, 2006)

my choices will be 
1.VLC player
2.real media player classic
3.crystal player
__________


----------



## cool_navjot (Aug 20, 2008)

I suggest SuperDecoder 3.0 
Google it hope u can find download link .
If not u can request me i give u a Rapidshare Link


----------

